# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Nova rasprodaja 24.11!

## ivakika

Nova rasprodaja odrzat ce se u subotu 24.11. od 9-13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebackom Velesajmu (kod glavnog ulaza)

ako nam se zelite prikljuciti i volontirati na rasprodaji ili primopredaji robe koja se odrzava u cetvrtak i petak (22. i 23. 11)javite se na topic koji cu tek otvoriti :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

evo, ako zelite volontirati, upisite se na listu koju mozete naci na sliedecem mjestu:


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...278481#1278481

----------


## petarpan

jel ljepimo plakate po gradu?
ja isprintala, smijem keljit?

----------


## ivakika

da svakako, evo Frida ce otvoriti topic gdje se mozete zapisivati tko ce gdje lijepiti

ja preporucam da se ovi mali letkici ostave po razno-raznim domovima zdravlja i ordinacijama

----------


## Tetka

E drage moje dame i gospodo - SVAKA CAST!!

Ja sam u subotu slucajno (da sram me  :Embarassed:  ) naletila na vasu rasprodaju - dosla sam prije samog zatvaranja. Bila sam na velesajmu jednim drugim poslom, pa sam prosmucala i po vasem sajmu. Otisla znatno olaksanog novcanika, sretna, zadovoljna, punih vrecica...

Organizacija odlicna, atmosfera isto tako, nezakoniti se najeo kolaca (neznam gdje ih je nasao samo), cekao dok ja shoppingirammi zakljucio da mu je super. Nasli smo cak i auto koji nam pase   :Laughing:  

SVE POHVALE!!!

----------


## apricot

Draga Tetka, 
baš mi je drago da ti je naša Rasprodaja - otkriće!

iako... i mene zanima otkud mu kolači, obično ih skrivamo u najmračnijim zakutcima  8)

----------


## Joe

da, da... ja sam bila u subotu, i nijednog nisam vidjela  :Razz:

----------


## Tetka

> Draga Tetka, 
> baš mi je drago da ti je naša Rasprodaja - otkriće!
> 
> iako... i mene zanima otkud mu kolači, obično ih skrivamo u najmračnijim zakutcima  8)


Stvarno sam ostala zatecena, idem na jedno krstenje slijedeci mjesec i jednostavno sam bila malo u nedoumici sto kupi bebi - e pa rijesili ste me svih nedoumica i hrpe novca   :Laughing:   :Smile:  

A on moze naci kolac i kad je skriven kod susjede, i onda ponosno dodje doma i kaze kako susjeda fino kuha! Njemu se nemoze sakriti nista slatko!!

----------


## Tea

*Tetka*, evo super da si napisala svoje iskustvo, a samom rečenicom da si došla već pred sami kraj, oduševila se i nakupovala se- si dokazala da se ne proda sve odmah u početku, *već da se i na kraju može dobro šopingirati!*   :Kiss:

----------


## IVANA2906

BOK, ZANIMA ME KAD CE BITI OPET RODINA RASPRODAJA U ZGB. PRODAJE LI NETKO MOŽDA KOLICA BUZZ TE AS MAXI COSI I KOSARU KOJA IDE NA BUZZ.THX

----------


## apricot

Ivana, sljedeća Rodina rasprodaja je u ožujku, točan datum će biti objavljen na ovom podforumu.
Nitko ne može reći što će biti na Rasprodaji, odnosno što će se prodavati, jer ponda ovisi o prodavateljima koje mi ne poznajemo...

Dođi i vidi što će se nuditi   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

ja bih samo htjela, ako je ikako moguce, da rasprodaja u ozujku bude za vrijeme proljetnih praznika  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

kad su praznici?

----------


## anjica

od 20. do 28. 3. 2008.

----------


## Juroslav

točnije, od 20. do 30. 3.

s tim da je 22. 3 Velika subota (subota prije Uskrsa), a 29. 3 se već održava Zagreb auto-show (čitaj: plaća se parking na Velesajmu)

moj je prijedlog 1.3. ili 8.3.

----------


## ivarica

hvala, ali termin je vec odredjen od strane velesajma   :Smile:  dok ne dobijemo definitivnu potvrdu ne bi ga pisala ovdje

----------


## anjica

a jel je unutar praznika ili nije   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

Samo da ne bude 9. ili 16. veljače, sve drugo kupujem   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ožujk, je, ali ne znamo kad, ne odlučujemo mi nego Velesajam koji nam iznajmljuje prostor.
kad saznamo mi - saznat ćete i vi.   :Kiss:

----------


## jaffa

A tad negdje cu taman biti u rodilistu. A nis dodem ja na slijedecu!! :D

----------

